# Brassavola nodosa var 'Mas Mejor' AM/AOS



## noel (Nov 20, 2009)

my new(and first) brassavola
flower close-up





with hand comparison(due to its plant age,the flower is smaller than what it should be)




inflorescens




whole plant


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 20, 2009)

Neat, I'd like one of those.

Was it a birthday present?  Belated best wishes btw.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2009)

NIce. enjoy the fragrance too.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 21, 2009)

I like brassavolas, very nice!!! Jean


----------



## noel (Nov 21, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Neat, I'd like one of those.
> 
> Was it a birthday present?  Belated best wishes btw.



no,it was not hehehehe....


----------



## etex (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice!! Hope your birthday was great!


----------



## midmichigan (Nov 21, 2009)

This is one of those plants that are always fun to grow.. good job enjoy


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> NIce. enjoy the fragrance too.


:clap: :clap:I agree! Just wait til it becomes more established! :drool:


----------



## fbrem (Nov 21, 2009)

very nice, those flowers are immense compared to my nodosa, thanks for sharing.

Forrest


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't think nodosa's flowers are supposed to be bigger than what yours are, noel. Enjoy the evening fragrance.


----------



## Pete (Nov 26, 2009)

i have a piece of this original plant. its super vigorous. it is used for hybrids a lot as this particular nodosa has a great inflorescence height, always holding the flowers *above* the foliage.


----------

